# Spintech+AME intake+tuning+365RWHP



## 06GTO (Sep 14, 2006)

Yes, tuning is a must when more air is going into the cylinders.
Thanks to Richard who did the tuning and dyno runs.
Here is a before and after dyno runs.


----------



## ChiefyGTO (Aug 7, 2006)

AME or AEM intake?


----------



## 06GTO (Sep 14, 2006)

AEM, I can't edit the thread name.Thanks.


----------



## Brut (Sep 25, 2006)

By "Spintech" you mean catbacks, no? I couldn't locate AEM intakes for Pontiac GTO's from the shortcut here on the side, "AEM Racing Products". Just the Pontiac Sunfire. Is there a different site I should be looking at?


----------



## 06GTO (Sep 14, 2006)

I custom made a cat back system with Spintech mufflers.
For the intake go to:
AEMpower.com


----------

